# Another add to my Pentax/Takumar collection



## usayit (Oct 23, 2008)

It has been a little while since my Pentax/Takumar collection grew a little.  I found this little gem for a good price and it just arrived on my door step this evening.  Everything is clean and smooth.  A tiny bit of cleaning marks on the front element but nothing major.  The lens is a whole lot bigger and heavier than I initially expected but I guess it heft comes with the fast aperture.  It is a Super Takumar 35mm f/2.


----------



## Mitica100 (Oct 24, 2008)

Oooh! Nice lens...  You'll be very happy with it.


----------



## IanG (Oct 24, 2008)

I want one for my Spotmatics  nice lens.

Ian


----------

